# How to grow autflowering weed outside- step by step?



## bountyman (Dec 8, 2009)

Before anyone says, i'm not being a "lazy stoner"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i honestly can only find small amounts of info on how to grow autoflowering strands(which isn't helpful), no step by step growing guides can be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


I was going to grow some autoflowering weed called "lowryder # 2" and wanted to know a step to step guide of how to grow: 

how to plant indoors in preperation for outdoor growing?
How to transplant?
How to plant it outdoors?
How often to water?
What sorts of nutrients are needed?

Iv'e done some research, and here is the information on the strain of weed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Lowryder #2*
*is a cross between the autoflowering dwarf, Lowryder, and a variety known for copious resin production, exotic taste and soaring highs (Santa Maria is an indica/sativa mix originally from Brazil). *

*This cross produces compact, bushy very-early flowering plants with prolific budding. *

*The aroma combines the earthy, mossy tones of Lowryder with the wonderfully spicy yet sweet aroma of the Brazilian. *

*This cross is suitable for compact indoor or closet cultivation, as well as outdoors for a very early harvest (end of July to mid August). *

*Yields superior to Lowryder. Flowering is complete after 9 weeks from the seed and it begins since the third. Height is 45-50 cm (17-19 inches). Production is 28-42 grams per plant. This variety is now fully stable and auto-flowering.*

Also does flowering in 9 weeks mean it only takes 9 weeks to harvest and grow ? 

Please help i'm a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note Autoflowering strains are different to light cycle ones


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2009)

bountyman said:
			
		

> Before anyone says, i'm not being a "lazy stoner"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What part of the world are you in? It's the wrong time of the year here in the US to grow outdoors...autos I feel do better indoors anyway...you need to provide them with at least 18 hours of light a day...that's tough to do outdoors in most areas....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2009)

*:depending on where you live ,outdoors is way to cold right now well is if you live in the UK or USA  ,,,,,but although autos like and perform best under  18 hrs of light imo ,,they will flower under anylight schedule,,
eace: *


----------



## 420benny (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi girl! How are you doing? I hope the AKs will take to my outdoor lighting. I am gonna try both strains I have and plant a ton of them during spring and summer.
Not yet though. It is 11 degrees today and tomorrow. My pipes are trying very hard to freeze up on me. I am fighting hard to keep us in water.


----------



## Callawave (Dec 8, 2009)

bountyman said:
			
		

> How often to water?
> What sorts of nutrients are needed?


This applies to me too, (minus the outdoor bit)
I 'd also like to know what kind of nutrient regime is best suited to dwarf autos.
I've just received the seeds for my next grow. Buddha White Dwarf & Lowryder #2.
I believe they need a much lighter feed than standard plants, as well as fewer watering's.
Hunt around on-line for auto fertilising info though, & it's all a bit sketchy.
I found one post on MJP, Auto-Flower Basics Guide. But it seems to be mainly a copy & paste of the Lowryder bumph.
_(Fertilizer: During the first two weeks of growth, Lowryder should be weekly light feedings of a grow type nutrient solution, with micro-nutrients. When plants pass into full flower, they should be started on a bloom regime for weeks 4 through 6. Mycorise-type biological amendments (root stimulator) seem to increase growth significantly)._
Not exactly comprehensive, so any further advice would be really cool. (Perhaps as a sticky if anyone has the time and knowledge). **


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> This applies to me too, (minus the outdoor bit)
> I 'd also like to know what kind of nutrient regime is best suited to dwarf autos.
> I've just received the seeds for my next grow. Buddha White Dwarf & Lowryder #2.
> I believe they need a much lighter feed than standard plants, as well as fewer watering's.
> ...



I hve grown Buddha White Dwarf a cpl times now...getting ready to grow them again...it's been my wife and I's favorite smoke for a while now...as for your questions...
Yes autos don't need to be fed as often as standard strains...I usually don't even feed them till they start flowering...then it's just bloom nutes. 

I don't think a how to is needed as much as just a side note of the few differences between Auto growing and standard growing.

A couple keys I hve found through trial and error:
They need at least 16 hours of light bare minimum...18 hours is a lot better and 20 is where it is supposedly plateaus ...any more is a waste. 
Just like regular strains HID lighting will produce the best results but the difference between *regular* grows and *auto* grows is that the lights are going to be running 16-18-20 hours a day so temperature control  will be needed even more...no 12 hours of dark to let things cool down.
*Pot size*...The bigger the pot the better...Bigger pots and the least amount of transplanting possible(start them in the pot they will finish in) will help your yield. If possible start your auto beans in the pot you will finish your grow in...transplanting is best kept to the bare minimum...these plants hve a short lifespan so any stress that might hamper their growth is detrimental to your final yield...*it's not like a regular strain where you can make up for a bunch of mistakes early on by vegging them longer*...you can not do that with autos...
Feeding like I said is different in that you can go with no nutes till they start flowering...then add blooming nutes.
That's the only big differences between them...if I think of anymore I will edit this and add it.


----------



## Callawave (Dec 9, 2009)

Great info Hamster, thanks.
I was thinking of using some Growers-Ark root tonic until first signs of flowering. What do you reckon? 
Also, Ive treated myself to some GHE ferts. They recommend an EC of 1.8 to 2.2 for flowering & fruiting plants. That sounds too high for normal strains to me. Do you think 1.0 or 1.2 would be a better strength to start the flowering phase?


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Pot size*...The bigger the pot the better...Bigger pots and the least amount of transplanting possible(start them in the pot they will finish in) will help your yield. If possible start your auto beans in the pot you will finish your grow in...transplanting is best kept to the bare minimum...these plants hve a short lifespan so any stress that might hamper their growth is detrimental to your final yield...*it's not like a regular strain where you can make up for a bunch of mistakes early on by vegging them longer*...you can not do that with autos...


listen to the hamster, he knows ... i started my auto ak's in five gallon buckets with fox farms ocean forrest soil and most of them have reached well over 2ft


----------



## bountyman (Dec 15, 2009)

I a m growing in Australian spring - to summer

Give us answers compadre's all of seen are answers to other peoples questions - bit bummed out no one can give me a simple straight forward answer for a complete rookies point of view = /


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2009)

bountyman said:
			
		

> I was going to grow some autoflowering weed called "lowryder # 2" and wanted to know a step to step guide of how to grow:
> 
> how to plant indoors in preperation for outdoor growing?
> How to transplant?
> ...



*ok bounty man sorry you didnt get the info you needed :hitchair:
q1,,germ your seed then place in which ever pot you are going to grow it out of (if you are planting straight into the ground the size of your pot wont matter to much ,,but make sure you prep the ground outside 
q2gentle tip your pot upside down taking care to avoid the seedling/plant and it should just come outwhole in the shape of the plantpot .. it makes it easier imo if the soil is damp not dry ,,then you can put into its new home taking care not to break any roots and pack it gently 
q3if your weather is warm enough to plant outside ,a week or so before you do i would keep it on the window sill then gradual put it outside till it stays out there 24 hrs 
q4water when needed your plant will tell you how often .
q5and imo i wouldnt bother with vegging nutes ,,just flowering .i also found that lr2 were quite nute sensitive,,


also they can go a little longer than 9 weeks usually upto 13 and yes that is from when the seed germs ,,its the trichs you want to look at 
hamster come and correct anything i got wrong 


and last but not least ,,,goodluck and here is some green mojoeace: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

eace:


----------

